

Reddit AMA WithLee Byron, Previous Data Scientist  Facebook Codmentor- 5/5 - codementormarc
https://www.codementor.io/ama/1237952640/facebook-react-contributer-lee-byron?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=Lee%20Byron

======
potench
> We're so eager to start using [Relay] that we've made our own internal
> polyfill called Delay - as in, Delay as long as possible until Relay is
> released!

Technically this is a prolly fill, but that is a great name!

------
codementormarc
Correction! This is not a Reddit AMA, it is a Codementor AMA. RSVP at:
[https://www.codementor.io/ama/1237952640/facebook-react-
cont...](https://www.codementor.io/ama/1237952640/facebook-react-contributer-
lee-byron)

